# I got a dilemma. Please help.



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2010)

I've been lemming a couple of lipsticks lately. I keep swatching them over and over when I go to Mac. I never buy them, but I can't stop thinking about them. Help me out. The colors are High Tea, Impassioned, Ravishing and most of all Vegas Volt. I'm not sure how they'll look on my full, pigmented lips. I know High Tea isn't very pigmented, but I can add a gloss or something. I'm more curious about the other 3. 

So, any of you lovelies have pics wearing these? Any thoughts, ideas? I'm not crazy about the Amplified formula. Lustre is my fave but if the color is awesome I'll deal. I just can't seem to find proper pics on this site, MAU or anywhere else. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbecker87 (May 11, 2010)

I looooooooooove Impassioned! I think it's a pretty universally flattering colour. Perfect for summer in my opinion.

Do you have any B2Ms? Maybe you could B2M for one (or a couple), that way you don't have to spend money on them.

Go to MAC and try those colours on!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2010)

I have to look into how B2M works again. I don't have anything that's empty, but I have a few lipsticks I don't use. I have to see if limited edition counts. I've never bothered with B2M before and I really hate trying stuff on in the store. I trust my lighting better. 

If anything I'll just have to buy them and return it if need be. I just hate being disappointed.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 11, 2010)

I have a post in my signature that shows pink lipstick glosses from January.  It has both Vegas Volt (listed as coral pink) and Impassioned (listed as Fuchsia Pink)


----------



## dbecker87 (May 11, 2010)

You can take LE stuff back (or at least my store does), and if you have lippies that you don't use/are old/or just don't like, take them back. It doesn't matter if they're not empty.


----------



## Kragey (May 11, 2010)

I think all of them would work except for High Tea. I just don't think a lipstick is worth it if you can only enjoy it with a gloss over top, y'know? I mean, the others you could get great color out of without a gloss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally, I love Vegas Volt and Impassioned, but they're my favorite MAC finish (amplified cream) and I love bold colors, so there's a bias there!


----------



## iadorepretty (May 11, 2010)

here's a pic of me wearing Vegas Volt...it's my favorite coral lipstick. i do have a gloss on top of it in this pic, NARS Sunset Strip, but it doesn't alter the color of Vegas Volt, just gave it a little more shine. hope this helps!


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 11, 2010)

i abuse impassioned! i wear it with beet liner
by friend who is more chocolate in complexion loves it and wears it with current liner
its looks completely different and i love it even better on her


----------



## Nepenthe (May 11, 2010)

I don't have High Tea.. but the other three are amazing.  I tend to wear Impassioned more in the summer, but Ravishing and Vegas Volt are in heavy rotation year round.

Ravishing is more of a true peach on me, while Vegas Volt is coral & Impassioned is a hot coral (much more pink).

I'm pretty sure I have some old FotD with some or all of these.. if I can find them, I'll post them.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies. I think my High Tea fascination is due to the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, I'm on board with Impassioned and Vegas Volt now. I'm not afraid of color, it's  just that the AC formula makes my lips feel dry, strangely. I think I will B2M b/c I have some stuff that just sits around. I'm still unsure about Ravishing, though. I have really pigmented lips. 

iadorepretty, is that pic with Vegas Volt on full force, or did you apply it lightly? Maybe I'm just heavy handed when I swatch things.


----------



## Kragey (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Thanks so much ladies. I think my High Tea fascination is due to the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So, I'm on board with Impassioned and Vegas Volt now. I'm not afraid of color, it's  just that the AC formula makes my lips feel dry, strangely. I think I will B2M b/c I have some stuff that just sits around. I'm still unsure about Ravishing, though. I have really pigmented lips. 

iadorepretty, is that pic with Vegas Volt on full force, or did you apply it lightly? Maybe I'm just heavy handed when I swatch things._

 


Wow, that's strange. Do you exfoliate your lips regularly? I use olive oil once a week and it does wonders for my lipstick.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 12, 2010)

I love Ravishing! It's a beautiful color. The only downside is it is a cremesheen and very creamy and mine has kind of shifted in the tube and is tilted.


----------



## iadorepretty (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_iadorepretty, is that pic with Vegas Volt on full force, or did you apply it lightly? Maybe I'm just heavy handed when I swatch things._

 
it wasn't a light application or heavy, i guess kinda in the middle. i definitely did more than 1 coat, probably 2.


----------



## lexielex (May 13, 2010)

I just picked up Vegas Volt today and I love it, the MUA suggested a brown liner or a plum liner, and plum liner for Impassioned which is next on my list. 
iadore pretty that color looks good on you.


----------



## LatteQueen (May 27, 2010)

DID U MENTION ...CORAL COLOR....THANKS..In K.O.P Saturday and will def check this product out...thanks..


love..love..love ..... coral colors...eyes, lips, and even for a little blush


----------



## Regality101 (May 27, 2010)

I am late and I don't know if you made your selection yet but "Vegas Volt" is amplified to the max when applied full on.  There is nothing subtle about it.  I love it and it would look so hot for spring and summer.  Liner is a must but I don't like to mute it down.


----------



## K&T Makeup (May 28, 2010)

I am not a lipstick wear, LIPGLOSS QUEEN here, but I have seen Ravishing on a few WOC and man its making me think of changing my mind. I might have to purchase that one just to see how it holds up. I believe that if you are going back and forth about these colors that you should at least give them a try, or see if somewhere like allcosmeticswholesale.com has them for slightly cheaper so you aren't paying full price. Let us know what you decide to do!


----------

